# This came first,then came the can opener invention!!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.wimp.com/coolcar/

If gas gets more expensive,this is what we end up with?!?!?!?!

Manfred


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

in germany after the last war we got something similar. it was built from leftover Messerschmitt airplane cabins. 

http://lh3.ggpht.com/abramsv/SCOf3c0G8oI/AAAAAAAAQh0/XxAs7S_uVqk/070323messerschmitt_kr200


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Right!!

NSU rear twin tires frontloader

BMW 
Isetta 
Fulda Mobil = Town of Fulda(Fulda gap) Continental/Fulda reifen)

I was born close to Fulda (Keltic settlement= instead of Milk we where raised on Wildboar and Beer) and lots of it!!


Manfred 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 02 Nov 2011 02:17 PM 



If gas gets more expensive,this is what we end up with?!?!?!?!

Manfred 

Actually... Something like that (and it's British too!): the "Clever" (more pictures here).


Though, I if it comes to modern 3 wheelers, I prefer the classic looking but modern 2012 Morgan 3 Wheeler That's a 3 wheeler you don't be embarrassed to be seen in!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Manfred,

That "cool car" makes me think of a motorcycle sidecar with an extra wheel and a motor, although the closeup shows what looks like a carbody from an amusement park ride. 


I agree with Paulus, ---the Morgan 3 wheeler in the link looks just great. I would hope to test one. But not in America. The safety establishment, that is, the American EPA, DOT and NHTSA, will never, ever allow that car to come to US shores ( Unless Morgans can get the thing classified as a motorcycle).

Cheers

TUL


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why be tethered to the road, if you can take off occasionally and overtake the pileup on the Santa Monica Freeway ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuw-CZe1qdQ 

Gasless personal mobility to get you to the train on time ?


Cheers 
Victor


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd go for a fuel license and make my own 200 or so proof aka e100 ethanol fuel for my vehicles. If I had a diesel I'd be goin for used cooking oil biodiesel. 

It just takes some time and ingenuity, and for fuel who cares if the stuff is poisunous by using different materials.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone needs to post the Top Gear road test where Jeremy drives the Peal P-50,the worlds smallest production car. I cant do it from my Smart-phone...yet. 

The clip is on Youtube.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"I give you the Future, young men and women" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJfSS0ZXYdo 

Peel P-50 Top Gear test drive


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Was about top post the P-50 top gear video (its very funny lol)


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

The P-50 clip was great! But, I doubt that it would meet California"s tight emission limits. Too bad.

(Edited to delete Safari's extraneous data).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GrizzlyFlatsFan on 08 Nov 2011 12:24 PM 
The P-50 clip was great! But, I doubt that it would meet California"s tight emission limits. Too bad.

(Edited to delete Safari's extraneous data). 



If it was built before 1975, its completely exempt from those rules.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I want that plane... 

Later, 

K


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Look for the Cri-Cri - now approaching pre-production in 4 countries.

And Rossy can be your Wing-Man


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

When I was in San Francisco last month, I saw a few little three-wheel "cars" in amongst regular traffic. You can rent them by the hour down on Fisherman's Wharf. Apparently they're not restricted to the Wharf area as I originally thought because, on one of my PCC rides on the F Mission trolley line, all passengers had to disembark because streetcar traffic on Market St. was stopped. One of those three-wheelers flipped over, blocking the track. 

I'd estimate that Market St. traffic downtown on Wednesday around lunch time must average 20-25 mph, tops. How easy is it to roll something like that? 

One wheel in front doesn't seem like such a good idea for a car. Three wheel Goldwings have different weight distribution. 

JackM


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

That peel p50 is only 50cc. It may be ok as a moped license. 

For 1 wheel in front see the robin reliant. Top gear drove it too. 

2 wheels in front is the more stable of the option.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Did someone mention the Reliant Robin and Top Gear ??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQh56geU0X8


----------

